# Yorkville Studio One Cable?



## camer138 (Apr 6, 2007)

Yorkville Studio One
has anyone played one? how do they compare with the cheaper cables?
cable experts.. what can you tell me about the specs?


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm no expert.

I think that it's the capacitance level you look for but it only says low in the specs.
Lifetime guarantee and L&M will always be around to exchange it, so there's some piece of mind.


----------

